

A Response to 'How Geniuses Think' - benigeri
http://brenbovee.posterous.com/how-geniuses-think

======
benigeri
Thats a great point, and I don't think that the solution is lowering the
student to faculty ratio. The solution is to completely revolt the way we see
education. Learning things doesn't matter anymore, instead we need to train
kids so that they can teach themselves what they are really interested in.

~~~
seanpreston
Agree completely, the student experience now needs to focus on how to think
rather than how to stress about wrote learning.

